# Singapore Tourism



## dineshkumarsme (Jul 9, 2013)

Dinesh living in Australia. I want share my Singapore tourism experience,
*
How about traveling in Singapore?*

You may contact SAEx, Singapore & cater a whole range of tourist related services like tour guide, charter bus travel, hop on hop off bus tours, Hotel reservations, & many more!


----------

